# Winterizing lilies



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

As long as the lilies are the winter hardy type, you do not have to dig them up. The squirrels are doing their normal fall activity, and are not partial to lily bulbs.

What I would do is cut down any brown foliage, but not green. Like most bulbs, lily bulbs take back nutrients from their stems and leaves so don't cut anything that's green. No other special treatment is necessary, though if you want to mulch the ground to keep the weeds down, remember to remove it in the spring or at least loosen it up real well.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf.


----------

